# Wife studying and open work visa, do we have to pay child school?



## jilkfree1978

My wife wants to study a 2 year masters degree in Social Work in New Zealand, and I will be able to have an open work visa, would we have to pay for our 6 year old son to attend primary school? I cant find the proper information anywhere.

If we have to pay its going to cost a hell of alot of money and we may not be able to do it.

Hopw someone can help or point us in the right direction, thanks


----------



## topcat83

jilkfree1978 said:


> My wife wants to study a 2 year masters degree in Social Work in New Zealand, and I will be able to have an open work visa, would we have to pay for our 6 year old son to attend primary school? I cant find the proper information anywhere.
> 
> If we have to pay its going to cost a hell of alot of money and we may not be able to do it.
> 
> Hopw someone can help or point us in the right direction, thanks


If you have a work visa, then your child is eligible for state-funded education. See If I am on a work or student visa, will my child have to pay foreign student fees to study here? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------



## jenswaters

jilkfree1978 said:


> My wife wants to study a 2 year masters degree in Social Work in New Zealand, and I will be able to have an open work visa, would we have to pay for our 6 year old son to attend primary school? I cant find the proper information anywhere.
> 
> If we have to pay its going to cost a hell of alot of money and we may not be able to do it.
> 
> Hopw someone can help or point us in the right direction, thanks


As holders of a work permit, you should be allowed to enter your child into education at a reduced cost. To ensure free education, you should apply for a student visa for your son. Sounds crazy, but this is what a lot of schools ask for. Otherwise, you could potentially be charged international student fees.


----------



## jilkfree1978

jenswaters said:


> As holders of a work permit, you should be allowed to enter your child into education at a reduced cost. To ensure free education, you should apply for a student visa for your son. Sounds crazy, but this is what a lot of schools ask for. Otherwise, you could potentially be charged international student fees.




Thank you Topcat and jenswaters you have been helpful, sorry for the late reply, I have been very busy:juggle:


----------



## topcat83

jilkfree1978 said:


> Thank you Topcat and jenswaters you have been helpful, sorry for the late reply, I have been very busy:juggle:


Totally understand - probably deciding what goes in which packing box, eh?


----------

